# Your Top 10 iTunes Songs



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

What are you listening to most?

according to my "top 25 most played" smart playlist:

10. "Pink Moon" - Nick Drake
9. "Stranger" - Pressure Rise
8. "Breathe" - Telepopmusik
7. "20th Century Boy" - T. Rex
6. "Muscle Museum (Soulwax rmx)" - Muse
5. Bassdrive - Drum & Bass internet radio
4. "It Just Won't Do (Club mix) - Tim Deluxe
3. "Gypsy Woman" - Crystal Waters
2. "More Beats & Pieces" - Coldcut
*1. "Work It" - Missy Elliot*


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

10 Days Go By - Dirty Vegas
9 It's Raining Men - Weather Girls
8 Take A Message - Remy Shand
7 Arabian Song - Kodo
6 Danya - Frédérick Rousseau
5 To Where you Are - Josh Groban
4 God So Loved The World - Choir of St. John The Evangelist (Ottawa) 
3 King of Sorrow - Sade
2 Melody - Purple Penguins
1 By your Side - Sade


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by VertiGoGo:
*10 Days Go By - Dirty Vegas
9 It's Raining Men - Weather Girls
8 Take A Message - Remy Shand
7 Arabian Song - Kodo
6 Danya - Frédérick Rousseau
5 To Where you Are - Josh Groban
4 God So Loved The World - Choir of St. John The Evangelist (Ottawa) 
3 King of Sorrow - Sade
2 Melody - Purple Penguins
1 By your Side - Sade*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


A Mac using Sade fan - quite the combination








She's my favorite artist - hope we don't have to wait another 5 years for another offering...she was truly missed.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

10- get free- the vines
9-get down make love (remix)- nine inch nails
8-monkey wrench-foo fighters
7-prayer-disturbed
6-we want fun- andrew wk
5-go your own way (fleetwood mac cover)- nofx
4-alive- POD
3-you spin me round- dope
2-brings it home- swollen members
1-hate to say i told you so- the hives


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Truth be told...I didn't really like Sade until "Lover's Rock" came out (Smooth Operator aside).

The other singer I am really into is Tori Amos...although I haven't gotten around to putting any of her CDs into iTunes yet.

I think we will be able to find out a lot about our fellow ehMac residents as they post their Top 10 (i)tunes.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's my top ten list:


"Setback", Fluke, _Risotto_
"Strotha Tynha", Aphex Twin, _Drukqs_
"Ana Ng", They Might Be Giants, _Lincoln_
"Policy of Truth", Depeche Mode, _Violator_
"Lil' dub Chefin (M1 A1)", Gorillaz vs. Spacemonkeyz, _Laika Come Home_
"1/1 (Eno, Wyatt, Davies), Bang on a Can, _Music for Airports_
"Squares", The Beta Band, _Hot Shots II_
"Torpedos", MDFMK, _MDFMK_
"Cool Waves", Spiritualized, _Let it Come Down_
"Walkie Talkie", DJ Shadow, _The Private Press_


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

10. wild (poe)
09. natural one (folk implosion)
08. for the love of god (steve vai)
07. strangers on a train (lovage)
06. no quarter (led zeppelin)
05. midlife crisis (faith no more)
04. big eyed fish (dave matthews band)
03. we do what we can (sheryl crow)
02. heartwork (carcass)
01. sex [i'm a] (lovage)

lovage is sooo good. it's got dan the automator (gorillaz), mike patton (of faith no more) and jennifer charles (of elysian fields) in a one-off side project. part portishead, part 70's "gettin' it on" record.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

daycus, I'll bbe checking out lovage. in the meantime check out tool's cover of zepplin's no quarter... it ******* rocks


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Since my Top 25 Most Played Playlist has a whole bunch of songs tied for just about every spot, I'll sort them by preference as well.

10. Sex, Drugs & RRSP's - The Arrogant Worms (Canadian Comedy Band, see also "Canada's Really Big")

09. Hands Clean - Alanis Morrisette

08. Toxicity - System of a Down (If you like loud music, they can't be beat)

07. In Too Deep - Sum41 

06. The Galaxy Song - Monty Python (Eric Idle, from The Meaning of Life)

05. Lady Like - Big Wreck (another fine Canadian Rock Band

04. She Is Beautiful - Andrew WK

03. It's Goin' Down - X-ecutioners (feat. Mike Shinoda & Mr. Hahn of Linkin Park)

02. Mad World - Gary Jules (from the Donnie Darko soundtrack)

01. Tie between "The World Song" by The Animaniacs and "Desert Island" by Alma.

--PB


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

PosterBoy wrote:
*10. Sex, Drugs & RRSP's - The Arrogant Worms (Canadian Comedy Band, see also "Canada's Really Big")*

Carrot juice is murder, you know.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
Carrot juice is murder, you know.<HR></blockquote>

And coleslaw is a fascist regime.

--PB


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## JohnnyG4 (Oct 23, 2001)

And now for something completely different:

Jolly Roving Tar - Great Big Sea
Land of Make Believe - Star of Indiana - Blast
Stone Language - Klaus Badelt - The Time Machine
Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett
Lilly's Eyes - Mandy Patinkin/Robert Westenbe - The Secret Garden
No Security - Jerry Goldsmith - Airforce One
Dry Your Tears, Afrika Reprise - John Williams - Amistad
This is the Moment - Anthony Warlow - Jekyll & Hyde Concept
Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohen
Javert's Suicide - Phillip Quast - Les Miserables World Cast

(And I own every CD of my 1347 songs in iTunes/iPod)

John


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

OK, I'll bite...

1. Video Killed the Radio Star -	Buggles
2. Feuer Frei - Rammstein
3. Landing	- Moby
4 .CKC4 - 214 - Palm 'm505' - Daft Punk - Harder 5. Better Faster Stronge	r
5. Lose Yourself	- Eminem	
6. Last Chance On The Stairway	- Duran Duran
7. Sausalito Summer Night	- Diesel
8. Lady Ice	- Arcadia
9. I Can See Clearly Now- Holly Cole Trio	
10. Children Say- Level 42


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

posterboy, glad to see that donnie darko's "mad world" is getting play other than my stereo. that movie is very, very creepy.. and very good.
and johnnyG4's pick of "javert's suicide" is killer too.. although "the confrontation" between javert and valjean always does it for me.
pretty varied groupings we got here at ehmac.. i've always been a fan of diversity.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I suppose I could put mine up as well, eventhough most people don't share my musical 'tastes.'

10. Fade to Black - Apocalyptica
9. Iron - Wicked Swimming Dog
8. Too drunk to F*ck - Dead Kennedys
7. Rusty Cage - Johnny Cash
6. Go to Hell - Megadeth
5. Satan - Oribital/Kirk Hammett
4. Midnight - Ice-T
3. Killed by Death - Cub
2. Dawn Patrol - Megadeth
1. Battery - Metallica

Currently, there are 2281 songs on my iBook. There would be more, but I can't justify all that extra space. And, yes, I do own all the original CDs and manuals (sorry, that's something else.)

I haven't bought any CDs in a long time, but I'm expecting a shipment from Maison Columbia soon enough. Maison Columbia is the "club francophone de la Maison Columbia du Canada." 

I know very little French, but their deal was so much better than the English branch of Columbia House, which wouldn't let me browse or select from their entire catalogue for my initial/renewal selections. Maison Columbia, however, allowed me to browse for the ones I wanted instead of choosing from the 300 that are listed. I just couldn't find 12 that I wanted out of those 300.

Of course, the translator in Sherlock helps out a bit.

James


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

James! 

cub rocks. check out my site for a tribute to cub.







(click on "beau's video")

Phil


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by emceepj:
*What are you listening to most?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

According to iTunes, my eardrums have been recently interfacing the most with:

1. White Light/White Heat - VU
2. Paint it Black - The Stones
3. Beautiful Way - Beck
4 - 6. Bjork re-mixes
7. Stop Don't panic - Jamiroquai
8. Break Yo Neck - Busta Rhymes
9. Gending Erhu - Gamelan Pacifica
10. The Monkey Chant [Kecak] - Kecak Ganda Sari

G/<

"Every revolution evaporates and leaves 
behind only the slime of a new bureaucracy." 
- Franz Kafka

I'd hug my G4, but I don't want to crawl under the desk right now!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A few of mine:
Where's Your Head At? - Basement Jaxx
Halo Theme Song - Bungie
Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
Lose Yourself - Eminem
Yesterday - The Beatles
Roller Coaster - Blink 182

Vast assortment of anything and everything


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmm, I guess my top ten would include songs from Bon Jovi, Eagles (Hotel California and other songs), Nickelback, Eiffel (I like their song "Blue"), and then my country favourites Faith Hill and Martina McBride. 

Actually, I just started adding my tunes to iTunes... thinking of getting an iPod maybe when they update the iPod line.


----------

